# Employment Visa of Sharjah.. Please help



## jasssii44 (Mar 12, 2015)

I was on tourist visa in uae, got an offer letter from SHARJAH based company.. i came back for exit on 28th jan 2015 ..

they started the visa process on 3rd feb 2015.. today is 12th March 2015.. whenever i call the company they says visa is in process, we can not do any thing, we will release it as soon as we get it.. please help me on this.. Are they saying TRUE...


I am confused


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why not call the MoL and ask them yourself?


----------



## jasssii44 (Mar 12, 2015)

Is it possible? what they will ask me? please guide..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

jasssii44 said:


> Is it possible? what they will ask me? please guide..



Just give them your name, nationality, passport number, name of company. Shouldn't be much more than that.


----------



## jasssii44 (Mar 12, 2015)

thats good... i will call them to ask ... if it is so much easy.. then why company personal telling me all the time that i can not find the status... just wait


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

jasssii44 said:


> thats good... i will call them to ask ... if it is so much easy.. then why company personal telling me all the time that i can not find the status... just wait


Hi,
That is most probably because they are stringing you along and not exactly telling you the truth.
It is always easier to employ people who are already finishing an existing work contract and can join quickly than bringing someone into the country fresh from abroad.
I suspect that they have actually found someone else to do the job.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've replied on your other thread and said to contact MoL to find out for yourself. You may even be able to check on line. I'm pretty sure you can in Dubai. Make sure you google Ministry of Labor Sharjah.


----------

